# [RISOLTO]Editare package.use

## ..db..

Continuo ad avere questi errori 

 *Quote:*   

> --- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: dev-libs/mpfr-3.0.1_p4
> 
> --- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: x11-libs/pixman-0.24.0
> 
> 

 

Quindi vi chiedo un semplice esempio per editare correttamente il file /etc/portage/package.use

grazieLast edited by ..db.. on Sat Feb 25, 2012 4:14 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## xveilsidex

```

dev-libs/mpfr

x11-libs/pixman 

```

senza la versione

----------

## ..db..

a volte le cose piu' semplici sono anche le piu' difficili...   :Embarassed:  risolto con il mouse..

----------

## xveilsidex

 *..db.. wrote:*   

> a volte le cose piu' semplici sono anche le piu' difficili...   risolto con il mouse..

 

ti sei perso in un bicchiere d'acqua! metti risolto per favore  :Smile: 

----------

## ..db..

vorrei... ma come si mette "risolto"...

----------

## xveilsidex

vai al tuo primo post in alto a destra c'è scritto "edita" e aggiungi al titolo del post RISOLTO !

----------

## ..db..

scusa solo che mi ero dimenticato di ricaricare la pagina e cosi non lo vedevo... mi sa che oggi ci sto' tutto il giorno a sguazzare nel bicchiere   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Realnot

Vi e' la possibilità di settare determinate flag use per un pacchetto in base alla versione in package.use? qualcosa di simile a:

>=pippo/pluto-3.5 -doc nls

<pippo/pluto-3.4 doc

----------

## Onip

sì, se avessi provato te ne saresti accorto subito   :Wink: 

----------

## Realnot

@Onip: Ho chiesto perche' avevo già provato in precedenza, ma ottenevo lo stesso errore di ..db.. quindi sicuramente sbagliavo ad inserirlo. Adesso appena mi capita provo ancora  :Smile: 

----------

## Onip

..db.. otteneva errore perchè aveva specificato una versione -1.2.3 senza specificare un "selettore" tipo > o <=

----------

